# Which Is More Collectible? HS50 oR HS55?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I recently acquired both of these pretty cheap. a HS55 and a HS50 and was wondering which one is more valuable?

The HS 55 is almost mint while the 50 needs work. I want to keep one and sell the other.

The 50 runs OK but needs a tune and the fuel tank has a dent in it. I'm leaning on selling it but if you people think it is more valuable or collectible than the 55 I'll get a new gas tank for it.

appreciate input.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

They are both not really that valuable or collectable per say.
Out of the 2 I'd keep the HS55 because it has a slightly larger and better engine (IMO) with OHV vs the HS50 that has a flat head design. + you state that the HS55 is in better condition. 
To me it would be a no-brainier keeping the HS55.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

snowblowers are only collectable to those that want to see a particular snowblower in our garage / stable. all people want that are looking at used snowblowers is a machine to blow snow with


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> snowblowers are only collectable to those that want to see a particular snowblower in our garage / stable. all people want that are looking at used snowblowers is a machine to blow snow with


+1 
There are a very few who "collect" blowers. Most (99%) of the guys on here use them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'll probably keep the 55. I have learned that almost everything becomes collectible over time. If my mother had not thrown out all my baseball cards and comic books from the sixties I would be fairly wealthy.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

My HS55... love it. Starts on first pull. Added the Honda drift breakers...










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

From another thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/94257-whats-collectable.html



sscotsman said:


> In my opinion, there is really no such thing as a collectable snowblower..because the market is so small that statistically speaking, it doesn't exist! :wink:
> 
> Yes, there are people who collect snowblowers, but they are unbelieveilably rare..we get a false sense of the market in this forum, because we are all here together in one place :wink: so it seems like there are a lot of us..but in the real world, there are virtually none of us..
> 
> ...


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

